# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Glutenvrij dieet enige behandeling tegen coeliaki

## FRANCOIS580

*Glutenvrij dieet enige behandeling tegen coeliaki 
*
Het aantal personen dat met coeliaki of glutenallergie zit opgescheept, stijgt van jaar tot jaar. Gluten zijn plantaardige eiwitten die in véél meer producten voorkomen dan in brood, broodproducten of banket. Coeliaki of glutenallergie is een anti- immuumziekte waarbij dit eiwit het slijmvlies van je dikke darm aantast. Dat zorgt voor een sterk verminderde levenskwaliteit voor al diegenen die aan deze glutenallergie lijden. Hoe herkennen we coeliaki of glutenallergie, wat zijn de symptomen ervan, en hoe kunnen we deze ziekte behandelen?

Maar liefst honderdduizend Belgen en zeker het dubbel aantal Nederlanders hebben te kampen met zo'n glutenallergie. Toch is het zelfs door geneeskundigen moeilijk coeliaki of glutenallergie te herkennen. Verwonderlijk is dat niet, omdat de symptomen die op glutenallergie wijzen zo verschillend en uiteenlopend zijn dat een sluitende diagnose bijzonder moeilijk is. Meer nog, de symptomen van deze aandoening wijzen niet altijd in de richting van een of ander darmprobleem.

*Ernstige verteringsproblemen*
Personen die aan een glutenallergie lijden, hebben in eerste instantie te kampen met ernstige verteringsproblemen, chronsiche diarree en buikkrampen. In een verder stadium zijn bloedarmoede, chronische vermoeidheid, een duidelijke groeiachterstand, een verstoorde bloedstolling, opmerkelijk gewichtsverlies zonder aanwijsbare reden, en zelfs onvruchtbaarheidsproblemen en miskramen mogelijke andere symptomen die op een glutenallergie wijzen, maar niet altijd onmiddellijk als zodanig worden herkend.

*Glutendieet zonder granen...* 
Het gluten- eiwit komt vooral, maar lang niet uitsluitend voor in tarwe, rogge, bloem, gerst en haver en veroorzaakt in eerste instantie een beschadiging van je dikke darmwand. Voor coeliaki- patiënten zijn al deze producten te mijden. Niet alleen in brood, broodproducten en banket maar ook in allerlei deegwaren, in pasta, paneermeel en zelfs in bouillonblokjes vinden we deze gluten terug.

*Levenslang dieet*
Het stellen van een vlugge en sluitende diagnose is dus het grootste probleem. Eens die gesteld lijkt de behandeling van coeilaki of glutenallergie op het eerste gezicht vrij eenvoudig, maar precies daarin schuilt het grootste gevaar. Een zeer streng .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## AnDeR70

Graag wil ik hier op dit artikel (helaas met de nodige scepsis) reageren.
Glutenvrij dieet enige behandeling voor een Coeliakie patiënt.
Coeliakie is een “glutenintolerantie” en géén ”glutenallergie”. Let wel een allergie kan na verloop van tijd (spontaan) verdwijnen, bij een intolerantie kan men de gevolgen alleen vermijden door een zeer strikt “glutenvrij dieet” te volgen. Dit houdt in: nóóit zondigen, dat heeft altijd gevolgen die niet zijn te voorkomen, ook al zijn die niet altijd (direct) even duidelijk en op dezelfde wijze waarneembaar. 
Elke minieme hoeveelheid gluten kent zijn gevolgen waarbij geen verhouding bestaat tussen hoeveelheid gluten en ernst van de gevolgen. Broodkruimels van de “gezonde” eter hebben altijd gezondheidseffecten voor de Coeliakiepatiënt. 
Bij een allergie bestaat er wel een verhouding tussen veroorzakende stof en de gevolgen daarvan. 
1.	De gluten (inderdaad een eiwit) veroorzaken een ontstekingsreactie in de darmvlokken waardoor de darmvlokken dramatisch worden aangetast. Bij mijn diagnose in 1989 was ± 60% ervan verwoest. Na een jaar waren resterende 40% vlokken weer toegenomen tot 60%. Een verdere aanwas ervan was niet meer te verwachten. 
En niet het “slijmvlies” van de “dikke darm” wordt aangetast zoals hier wordt beweerd.
2.	De aantallen Coeliakie patiënten in België en Nederland zijn discutabel maar met de geschatte patiënten zonder diagnose erbij gaan deze getallen eerder in de richting van 4 á 5% van de bevolking. De diagnose is inderdaad nog moeilijk te stellen, maar beduidend beter als in 1989 (een gemiddelde van ± 15 tot 20 jaar), gelukkig is dit gemiddelde nu drastisch afgenomen. De huidige getallen heb ik helaas niet paraat.
3.	De in dit artikel opgesomde symptomen moet men zeker niet zien als ‘n “en – en” gegeven. In mijn geval waren de top symptomen zoals: chronische diarree, buikkrampen en een duidelijke groeiachterstand volledig afwezig. Een verstoorde bloedstolling is voor mij zelfs een volledig onbekend gegeven. Een deel van de opgesomde gegevens zijn voor mij wel herkenbaar. Maar de symptomen manifesteren zich zeer uiteenlopend. 
4.	De opsomming van graansoorten: tarwe, rogge, bloem, gerst en haver, toont een gebrek aan kennis en ongebreidelde fantasie van de schrijver van het artikel. 
Bloem is gemalen graan, gierst hoort er wel bij maar het effect in de reeks veroorzakers ligt niet zo duidelijk. Haver heeft weer een andere positie, de laatste tijd komt er steeds meer informatie dat dit geen veroorzaker is. O.a. de landbouw universiteit doet hier onderzoek naar. Verder worden een aantal producten genoemd die van de schadelijke granen worden geproduceerd, dit zijn wel veroorzakers maar niet de directe bron ervan. Zo’n summiere opsomming uit een oceaan van bronnen, zet de leek op dit gebied op het verkeerde been. 
De leek die met Coeliakie wordt geconfronteerd, moet leren om te denken vanuit de oorspronkelijke bronnen (granen) en dat herleiden tot verdachte e/o onverdachte voedingsmiddelen. 
5.	Mijn advies aan patiënten en potentiële patiënten: Als u vermoed dat er voor u de mogelijkheid bestaat dat er iets mis is rondom het eten van bepaald voedsel of herkent enkele van de her en der opgesomde symptomen, neem contact op met uw huisarts maar beter nog, richt u tot een maag lever darm specialist. Dit laatste zeg ik omdat helaas er nog steeds huisartsen zijn die wel de klok hebben horen luiden maar nog steeds niet weten waar de klepel hangt. Waarmee ik de vele deskundige en goed geïnformeerde huisartsen niet in een verkeerd daglicht wil stellen, want die zijn er ook.
Het gepubliceerde artikel bevat wel een aantal waarheden maar veel te veel misinformatie om daar serieus waarde aan te hechten. Helaas!! 
Ik wens iedereen een goede gezondheid toe maar meer nog deskundigheid in de voorlichting!
Met vriendelijke groeten, een Coeliakie patiënt die wel weet waar hij over praat.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor Uw reactie maar ook de meerderheid van Uw beweringen zijn erg discutabel:

2)Cijfermateriaal betreft inderdaad vastgestelde gevallen van coeliaki. Dus... gegevens uit artikel kloppen.
3) 'en-en' dat wordt nergens beweerd.

4)Sorry, maar hier is geen ongebreidelde fantasie mee gemoeid. 
5)Spreekt voor zich dat bij gezondheidsklachten steeds contact moet opgenomen worden met huisarts en/of specialist...!!!!
6)Uw stellingen zijn het resultaat van Uw persoonlijke ervaringen, waarvoor nogmaals bedankt.

Groeten en een goede gezondheid gewenst,

Francois

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Lees: 'in eerste instantie beschadiging van je darmwand'...

----------

